# new shelter



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, what a weekend it was.. Lived one more year and received some serious stuff..

I am a proud new papa, too.. 

See my new baby.. Pretty ain't she!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice humi. Happy Birthday too. Man, that is an awesome looking humidor.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bro!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Great humi!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice humi, and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats friggin sweet!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful man!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday

That is some major claps on the humidor!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice Happy BDay...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

with such a lock it must be airtight!! :biggrin:

Happy birthday bro!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice humi


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Doug!! That humi is Sweet!:biggrin: Whats the Maker?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW, that is a sick humi.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Oh and that's a very nice humi as well.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Your baby is a beautiful one thats for sure...Happy B-day


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy birthday man !! very cute baby


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Bday and that humi looks like a bar fridge, Very nicee! Enjoy brother!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Happy Birthday Doug!! That humi is Sweet!:biggrin: Whats the Maker?


Well.. For my birf-day, a friend of mine decided to totally kick my ass..

He had been hiding this in his garage for quite awhile and dumb me never saw it getting put together..

I had printed out some pictures of Mr. Wyko's beautiful humidors and he got ideas.. Of course, Mr. Wyko's projects are totally kick arse too... Thank you sir for the inspiration to my buddy.

Well, it is too much.. The closures are bomb proof.. It weighs about 50 lbs.+ and its solid oak. Man, what a weekend!!

Gotta season this bad girl and name it now.. Then my stogies are going to resting in a new home..:dribble:

Thanks for the birthday wishes all.. I am just a ripe ol age of 21 now (psych!!)..

c-malo~:sweat:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice huni, Happy birf-day...and being the NEW pappa, aint you sposed to dispatch some smokes?? Get 'er DONE!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice huni, Happy birf-day...and being the NEW pappa, aint you sposed to dispatch some smokes?? Get 'er DONE!


Hmmm.. Good idea..


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That humi is BAD A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition ,looks sweet!!!!that should do the job bro!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

As soon as its seasoned, I'm gonna count how many fit..

BAAAAY--BE!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> As soon as its seasoned, I'm gonna count how many fit..
> 
> BAAAAY--BE!!


You'll fill that sucker up in no time!:wazzapp::lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet humi! Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

She's a bute, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is one pretty baby! You must be proud.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

happy birthday man and congrats on your new child, she's so pretty!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice humi


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JonDot said:


> You'll fill that sucker up in no time!:wazzapp::lol:


Not if the B-52 is getting ready to fly... :mrcool:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man thats a nice looking humi


----------

